# Where to buy Iwagumi Rocks



## fishboy87

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7_14

A bit expensive but the Ryuoh stones and the Seiryu stones are the ones you see most commonly in the 'professional' iwagumi set-ups (not saying you couldn't do an equally nice scape with different stones) Good luck!!!


----------



## mmfish

Thanks


----------



## fishboy87

No prob


----------



## lushlife

Sorry but I find it funny and upsetting that they charge so much. Its not like its live reef rock, sheesh!


----------



## ChristianHansen

These are available from Germany:

http://www.aquaristic.net//en/Decor...quarium-Decoration/Aquarium-Rocks-freshwater/


----------



## kevmo911

Just wander around your nearest landscaping place. The bigger, the better.


----------



## Naekuh

fishboy87 said:


> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=7_14
> 
> A bit expensive but the Ryuoh stones and the Seiryu stones are the ones you see most commonly in the 'professional' iwagumi set-ups (not saying you couldn't do an equally nice scape with different stones) Good luck!!!


holy WOW... Sorry for the derail, i flipped out when i saw this... i know what to ask santa for xmas this year.. :T










i dont know if u guys know, but that is an iwaki RD series pump at the top of that canister.. :angel:

in hobby wise, that would be the tim allen of pumps... the man pump.
some RD series are known to push out almost 32feet head pressure at over 14 psi.


----------

